# EEA Family Permit Questions



## chrispy179 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi there,

Just had a few questions relating to the VAF5 form and the application process for a EEA family permit. We're applying from New Zealand, which I believe means that it gets sent through Auckland to be processed in Manila.

1. We're applying while my EEA spouse is outside the UK, but she plans on arriving in the UK a week before me. It asks "is the EEA national in the UK?", and "are you travelling together". Since neither of these technically apply, is this a problem?

2. We recieved a form called "Particulars of Marriage" upon our marriage ceremony. Is this sufficient proof of our marriage or do we need to get a "Marriage Certificate" from the registrar office?

3. It says to include all originals for any supporting document. It also says to include any Visa or proof of stay for your current residence. Since my EEA partner is living in NZ on a visa, will she need to submit her passport along with the other supporting documents as proof?

4. Who do we address all support letters to, especially if its getting sent to Manila for processing?


Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chrispy179 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just had a few questions relating to the VAF5 form and the application process for a EEA family permit. We're applying from New Zealand, which I believe means that it gets sent through Auckland to be processed in Manila.
> 
> 1. We're applying while my EEA spouse is outside the UK, but she plans on arriving in the UK a week before me. It asks "is the EEA national in the UK?", and "are you travelling together". Since neither of these technically apply, is this a problem?


Just state you are arriving a week later.



> 2. We recieved a form called "Particulars of Marriage" upon our marriage ceremony. Is this sufficient proof of our marriage or do we need to get a "Marriage Certificate" from the registrar office?


You need to enclose the actual marriage certificate plus photocopy.



> 3. It says to include all originals for any supporting document. It also says to include any Visa or proof of stay for your current residence. Since my EEA partner is living in NZ on a visa, will she need to submit her passport along with the other supporting documents as proof?


Send photocopy of every relevant page of her passport, certified by the embassy/consulate of her country. She will have to pay for this.



> 4. Who do we address all support letters to, especially if its getting sent to Manila for processing?


Entry Clearance Officer.


----------

